# Scooting - Not glands!



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie (Or miss Fluffy Butt! Her hair is coming in - Yay!!) has been scooting the past few days... 

Ive checked her glands, and they're emptying themselves fine, cant express any more, im just not sure what else it could be! Any advice/suggestions before I go up the vets?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily does it as well sometimes,her glands are ok.I think the hair on their bottom can get caught and that's why,it could also be a sign of worms if you're not up to date with worming.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Im very strict with my worming schedule! With so many animals in the house I have to be, so I know for certain its not worms. 

Im hoping its just her hair upsetting her - My cavalier used to do the same thing!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Some dogs with food sensitivities/allergies scoot.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes not had anything out of the ordinary I dont think - We've been on the same raw foods as usual


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

i know some dogs have itchy butts..glad u checked..have u tried deworming?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

they were wormed 2 weeks ago, im very strict on a worming schedule - Its easier to prevent them than clear them up!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

my 1st thought was worms also


----------

